# Favorite Places to go in OBX



## jjsmommy99

What's your favorite place to go in the Outter Banks?


----------



## jetmonkey

The Atlantic ocean


----------



## KWAK

What kind of place??


----------



## jjsmommy99

HalfAngel said:


> What kind of place??



Restaurants, light houses, etc..I like Bassnights Lone Cedar Cafe on the causeway to Manteo and Pirate's Cove.  Burned down last year and is rebuilt now.  Can't wait to go.


----------



## jetmonkey

Rodanthe Down Under used to be nice, but I haven't been since they moved it across the road.


----------



## kwillia

Reviews of vacations, hotels, resorts, vacation and travel packages - TripAdvisor


----------



## jetmonkey

Pea Island if you like birds.


----------



## bresamil

The Christmas Shoppe in Manteo is reopening.  

The Weeping Radish

Jolly Rogers

Sam and Omies

Carolina Seafood

Hatteras Lighthouse


----------



## jetmonkey

Steamers for take out seafood.


----------



## JLS

jjsmommy99 said:


> What's your favorite place to go in the Outter Banks?



The Country Gin, the Farmers Daughter...
The Weeping Radish, The Aquarium and the Country shoppe by the weeping radish thats in Manteo - and of course the lighthouses & beach! 

Is that too many??


----------



## Gwydion

Bubba's BBQ
Taking the ferry ride
Anywhere on the beach you get to drive! 
Kitty Hawk


----------



## jjsmommy99

Anyone been to the Elizabethan Gardens in Manteo? They are wonderful.  I've seen Sam and Omie's on the corner before.  Looks small.  Maybe I'll try it this year.  Oh yea, gotta love Sonic!  Hurricane Moe's in Pirate's Cove is also great!


----------



## jetmonkey

Try My Nuts for all your nut-related needs


----------



## jetmonkey

Outer Barks if you have your dog with you - they have weekly pooch-related activities


----------



## KWAK

We usually stay around the Kill Devil Hills area.  And we usually get a waterfront cottage so we spend most of the time on the beach.  Hit the (gasp) Food Lion to fill the cabinets, the ABC for other necessities, and then just chill at the cottage (which usually has a pool, hot tub and pool table so we have lots to do).

For restaurants I miss The Wharf!  Captain George's is THE BEST!  Lucky 12 or Cosmo's for pizza.  Would NOT recommend Port O Call for dinner - usually have good bands though.  We usually do at least meal from Awful Arther's (takeout, though).  Austin's Seafood is a great market (we like better than Seamark).  Actually the Nags Head Pier has good food too!

We've never really done the lighthouse thing - but we do enjoy a day on the 4 wheel drive beach.

We've gone every year for the past 10 years and will be going again in September (off season - rates are cheaper, weather still hot, kids in school, store & outlets have great sales!).

I usually check out these sites to see what's new or changed:

Outer Banks Message Board - Discussion Forum

Avalon Pier-PierCam
(Love the pier cam on this one!)


----------



## red_explorer

jjsmommy99 said:


> Restaurants, light houses, etc..I like Bassnights Lone Cedar Cafe on the causeway to Manteo and Pirate's Cove.  Burned down last year and is rebuilt now.  Can't wait to go.


Basnights is huge now, and very loud!!  But the food is still awesome!  I was there several weeks ago, and will be there this weekend!


----------



## red_explorer

bresamil said:


> The Christmas Shoppe in Manteo is reopening.
> 
> The Weeping Radish
> 
> Jolly Rogers
> 
> Sam and Omies
> 
> Carolina Seafood
> 
> Hatteras Lighthouse



Sam and Omies is awesome!!!  A long time favorite!!!  Carolina Seafood also wonderful!!!


----------



## red_explorer

jjsmommy99 said:


> Anyone been to the Elizabethan Gardens in Manteo? They are wonderful.  I've seen Sam and Omie's on the corner before.  Looks small.  Maybe I'll try it this year.  Oh yea, gotta love Sonic!  Hurricane Moe's in Pirate's Cove is also great!



Forget Sonic!!!!  Dune Burgers in Nags Head-  Its a hole in the wall with all outside seating, but they have the best burgers!!  And they've been there like 40 years!


----------



## red_explorer

*Kitty Hawk Pier*

Anyone remember the restaurant at Kitty Hawk Pier- pre Isabel!  They had the best Hatteras Clam Chowder and BLT's!  And Chicken Night at the Pier was awesome! A huge local tradition!  man, do I miss that place!  So many memories!


----------



## RoseRed

Elizabeth’s Café & Winery


----------



## desertrat

red_explorer said:


> Sam and Omies is awesome!!!  A long time favorite!!!  Carolina Seafood also wonderful!!!



I like the Red Drum for food and beer. Driving up or down the beach at Oregon Inlet for fishing or beach time.


----------



## red_explorer

Try Carawans Seafood in Kitty Hawk, right by Walmart.  Their prices and quality are usually better than Austins, and Seamark is closing!  

Also, a lot of areas in Cape Hatteras were closed to driving last week, because silly people vandalized signs blocking off certain areas.  You can still drive up in Corolla and Carova though.  Its awesome there!


----------



## jjsmommy99

red_explorer said:


> Basnights is huge now, and very loud!!  But the food is still awesome!  I was there several weeks ago, and will be there this weekend!



Is the landscaping still as great?  I can't wait to go.  I've seen Dune Burger before, but never went.  We stay in South Nags Head.  Nag's Head pier is also great.  Been to Kelley's once, it was ok, as well as Outter Banks Brewery.


----------



## red_explorer

All this talk about OBX- now I am really homesick. I am definitely headed home this weekend.  My parents moved out of PG County to Southern Shores about 20 years ago, and that's other home now.!!!!


----------



## red_explorer

jjsmommy99 said:


> Is the landscaping still as great?  I can't wait to go.  I've seen Dune Burger before, but never went.  We stay in South Nags Head.  Nag's Head pier is also great.  Been to Kelley's once, it was ok, as well as Outter Banks Brewery.



The storms last week and the week before did a real number on the landscaping according to my mom, who was there earlier this week for lunch.  But their herb garden is ok.  It has a cement seawall around it.


----------



## red_explorer

jetmonkey said:


> Outer Barks if you have your dog with you - they have weekly pooch-related activities



That's a really cool store too!!!


----------



## jjsmommy99

red_explorer said:


> All this talk about OBX- now I am really homesick. I am definitely headed home this weekend.  My parents moved out of PG County to Southern Shores about 20 years ago, and that's other home now.!!!!



Wonderful.  I look forward to going there every year.  So relaxing there and no pressure to do anything.


----------



## red_explorer

*Jewelry*

For jewelry, rather than the junk shops, try Natural Creations, next to Walmart.  Tim has a huge selection of really nice gold OBX type charms.  I have treasured my Cape Hatteras lighthouse for over 15 years.  And Tim is a terrific person too!


----------



## jjsmommy99

red_explorer said:


> That's a really cool store too!!!



Where is Outer Barks?  This year we will be taking our 1 yr old Black and Tan Coonhound Shepherd mix!


----------



## red_explorer

jjsmommy99 said:


> Is the landscaping still as great?  I can't wait to go.  I've seen Dune Burger before, but never went.  We stay in South Nags Head.  Nag's Head pier is also great.  Been to Kelley's once, it was ok, as well as Outter Banks Brewery.




First year we stayed down there, proably 83, we stayed right next to OBX Fishing Pier, in a house that went the next years storms.  The house was so close to the beach, we had to keep the door closed or else the ocean foam came in!  

I love that area, even though it has gotten very built up, and pretty expensive.


----------



## red_explorer

jjsmommy99 said:


> Where is Outer Barks?  This year we will be taking our 1 yr old Black and Tan Coonhound Shepherd mix!



Outer Barks - the gift store for dog lovers

It's in Duck, in the Scarborough Lane Shoppes.


----------



## Agee

Ocean Blvd. Restaurant:

Ocean Boulevard - NagsHeadGuide.com

You will not be dissapointed! 

Head down to Oregon Inlet Fishing center when the charter boats come in and check out all the catches


----------



## red_explorer

Airgasm said:


> Ocean Blvd. Restaurant:
> 
> Ocean Boulevard - NagsHeadGuide.com
> 
> You will not be dissapointed!
> 
> Head down to Oregon Inlet Fishing center when the charter boats come in and check out all the catches



Ocean Boulevard has gone way down hill this winter, but hopefully came back with new help.  They were pretty awful when we were there in January.  They also own Blue Point Grill in Duck, which is wonderful.


----------



## jjsmommy99

red_explorer said:


> First year we stayed down there, proably 83, we stayed right next to OBX Fishing Pier, in a house that went the next years storms.  The house was so close to the beach, we had to keep the door closed or else the ocean foam came in!
> 
> I love that area, even though it has gotten very built up, and pretty expensive.



Two years ago we stayed near a house that was ready to go in..Got inside it and everything was still there, towels on the bed, furniture, fishing trophies from the 1950's.  It was so eerie, like they just disappeared.  Gonna check and see if it's still here this year.


----------



## Agee

red_explorer said:


> Ocean Boulevard has gone way down hill this winter, but hopefully came back with new help. They were pretty awful when we were there in January. They also own Blue Point Grill in Duck, which is wonderful.


 
Sorry to hear that, wonder if ownership has changed hand? I use to cook with the original owner. 

Have to give you a  on the Blue Point! Also, the Sanderling in Duck/Corolla


----------



## red_explorer

Airgasm said:


> Sorry to hear that, wonder if ownership has changed hand? I use to cook with the original owner.
> 
> Have to give you a  on the Blue Point! Also, the Sanderling in Duck/Corolla



Still have the same owner-  Both restaurants actually- but they really had problems over the winter.  My mom loves eating there- eats out probably 4 or 5 times a week with her friends- and she was really upset about it.

Roadside in Duck is also very good!


----------



## red_explorer

jjsmommy99 said:


> Two years ago we stayed near a house that was ready to go in..Got inside it and everything was still there, towels on the bed, furniture, fishing trophies from the 1950's.  It was so eerie, like they just disappeared.  Gonna check and see if it's still here this year.



If it was along the beach road, it's probably gone.  They took down several because they were afraid people would get hurt.

Driftaway was finally taken down a couple of years ago.  THat sat zigzagged for two or three years, right on the ocean- then it was fixed, then there was a storm.  Now no more Driftaway.  It used to be mentioned on Channel Nine News pretty regularly in DC.  I have pictures from underneath the house.  It was wild!


----------



## jetmonkey

I have not been to Dirty Dicks but I understand you get crabs there.


----------



## jjsmommy99

red_explorer said:


> If it was along the beach road, it's probably gone.  They took down several because they were afraid people would get hurt.
> 
> Driftaway was finally taken down a couple of years ago.  THat sat zigzagged for two or three years, right on the ocean- then it was fixed, then there was a storm.  Now no more Driftaway.  It used to be mentioned on Channel Nine News pretty regularly in DC.  I have pictures from underneath the house.  It was wild!



I'd like to see the pics!


----------



## sockgirl77

Awful Arthur's, Pirate's Cove, Brew Thru, My old high school, Kelley's, my friends' houses, and my grandparents' house.


----------



## sockgirl77

sockgirl77 said:


> Awful Arthur's, Pirate's Cove, Brew Thru, My old high school, Kelley's, my friends' houses, and my grandparents' house.



Oooooh...and the Christmas store in Manteo is awesome. Can't remember the name though.


----------



## jjsmommy99

sockgirl77 said:


> Oooooh...and the Christmas store in Manteo is awesome. Can't remember the name though.



It closed last year but is now open


----------



## sockgirl77

jjsmommy99 said:


> It closed last year



That sucks. I wonder why. It always did well. My friend's mom worked there and she always stayed busy. They had the neatest Christmas ornaments and decorations that you never see anywhere else.


----------



## Christy

Carova, where there is absolutely nothing but the beach and wildlife.


----------



## jjsmommy99

sockgirl77 said:


> That sucks. I wonder why. It always did well. My friend's mom worked there and she always stayed busy. They had the neatest Christmas ornaments and decorations that you never see anywhere else.



Someone said it was open again, but not sure.


----------



## sockgirl77

Christy said:


> Carova, where there is absolutely nothing but the beach and wildlife.



Carolla?


----------



## jjsmommy99

Big Al's Soda Shop is interesting, and had good food.  Nice to go to after a day of shopping in Manteo.  The nursery right by it is cool too, but most of the plants won't survive up here.  I wish I could have some oleander here, but it is zone 8.  Maybe in a few years!


----------



## sockgirl77

jjsmommy99 said:


> Someone said it was open again, but not sure.



The Christmas Shop & Island Gallery
We're Back and Still Spreading the Sparkle...
Christmas Shop and Island Gallery is Open May 10th, 2008!


----------



## red_explorer

sockgirl77 said:


> That sucks. I wonder why. It always did well. My friend's mom worked there and she always stayed busy. They had the neatest Christmas ornaments and decorations that you never see anywhere else.



He wanted to retire.  Closed the store, and then decided to reopen.  Not sure if he has yet.  He was having trouble getting suppliers again.


----------



## Christy

sockgirl77 said:


> Carolla?


 
No, Carova.


----------



## RoseRed

sockgirl77 said:


> Carolla?



Nope.  Corova.  :heaven:


----------



## toppick08

sockgirl77 said:


> The Christmas Shop & Island Gallery
> We're Back and Still Spreading the Sparkle...
> Christmas Shop and Island Gallery is Open May 10th, 2008!



Women and Christmas Shops.....


----------



## sockgirl77

RoseRed said:


> Nope.  Corova.  :heaven:



I can vaguely remember the name from when I lived there. It's on the Currituck side but I did not think it was part of the OBX.


----------



## jjsmommy99

Nags Head Fishing Pier

Nags Head Pier Cam


----------



## jetmonkey

sockgirl77 said:


> Carolla?


Carova Beach; drive for 9 more miles after the road ends.


----------



## RoseRed

jetmonkey said:


> Carova Beach; drive for 9 more miles after the road ends.



Just don't get stuck behind some yahoo slow poke.


----------



## jjsmommy99

RoseRed said:


> Just don't get stuck behind some yahoo slow poke.



Traffic is insane in Southern Shores, Duck area.  That is why I prefer South Nags Head.  That's a real relaxing vacation.


----------



## jetmonkey

RoseRed said:


> Just don't get stuck behind some yahoo slow poke.


werd


----------



## jetmonkey

jjsmommy99 said:


> Traffic is insane in Southern Shores, Duck area.  That is why I prefer South Nags Head.  That's a real relaxing vacation.


Indeed; if you are driving into town during the week, MAKE SURE IT ISN'T DURING GARBAGE COLLECTION TIME.


----------



## sockgirl77

jjsmommy99 said:


> Traffic is insane in Southern Shores, Duck area.  That is why I prefer South Nags Head.  That's a real relaxing vacation.



You should try living there during the summer. It took me almost an hour to get from Southern Shores to Nags Head near the causeway alot of the time. Normally, it took 20 minutes.


----------



## nachomama

I always stay at Pirates Cove in Manteo when I go.  We like going jet skiing in the sound and watching the gliders take off of Jockey's Ridge.


----------



## RoseRed

jetmonkey said:


> werd


----------



## sockgirl77

nachomama said:


> I always stay at Pirates Cove in Manteo when I go.  We like going jet skiing in the sound and watching the gliders take off of Jockey's Ridge.



Nothing like praying that your house doesn't sink.


----------



## dave1959

jjsmommy99 said:


> What's your favorite place to go in the Outter Banks?




Everywhere.....The whole plce is great.


----------



## nachomama

sockgirl77 said:


> Nothing like praying that your house doesn't sink.




My son and his friend always go down to the marina and act like they are disembarking one of the big azz yachts.  

I almost bought one down there a few years ago, until I saw what Floyd did.    At least I think it was Floyd.


----------



## jjsmommy99

nachomama said:


> My son and his friend always go down to the marina and act like they are disembarking one of the big azz yachts.
> 
> I almost bought one down there a few years ago, until I saw what Floyd did.    At least I think it was Floyd.



It was Isabelle


----------



## sockgirl77

nachomama said:


> My son and his friend always go down to the marina and act like they are disembarking one of the big azz yachts.
> 
> I almost bought one down there a few years ago, until I saw what Floyd did.    At least I think it was Floyd.



Isabel. I think. I know that it really did a number on Nags Head in 2003.


----------



## nachomama

jjsmommy99 said:


> It was Isabelle




Nope.  Was before Isabelle.  It was when I was married that we were gonna buy down there.  I was divorced when Isabelle happened.


----------



## jjsmommy99

Anybody go to the Dunes for dinner?  So good, except last time they refused me a kid's meal.  BS.  Sorry I can't eat that much.


----------



## BS Gal

Hanes outlet!


----------



## jjsmommy99

BS Gal said:


> Hanes outlet!



Jockey's outlet is better


----------



## sockgirl77

jjsmommy99 said:


> Anybody go to the Dunes for dinner?  So good, except last time they refused me a kid's meal.  BS.  Sorry I can't eat that much.


That is restaurant policy. Atleast, it is in any restaurant I've ever been to. It even states it on the menu. That's just common sense.


----------



## jjsmommy99

sockgirl77 said:


> Isabel. I think. I know that it really did a number on Nags Head in 2003.



Did a paper at UMD about Isabel.  Very interesting and unbelievable at the level of damage done.  Especially the damage that isn't visable to the eye.


----------



## sockgirl77

I worked at the Ralph Lauren Outlet my senior year of high school. Loved it. Employees get 50% off. I got so many shirts for $5.00. I hit that place every time I go down there.


----------



## jjsmommy99

sockgirl77 said:


> That is restaurant policy. Atleast, it is in any restaurant I've ever been to. It even states it on the menu. That's just common sense.



discrimination.  catering to fat ppl I guess:shrug:

 A lot of restaurants will give it to you anyway!


----------



## sockgirl77

jjsmommy99 said:


> discrimination.  catering to fat ppl I guess:shrug:



OMFG. That's wtf they make doggy bags for.


----------



## red_explorer

sockgirl77 said:


> That is restaurant policy. Atleast, it is in any restaurant I've ever been to. It even states it on the menu. That's just common sense.



I think Dunes closed up for good last Fall.

I think I am wrong---- My mom had said something about it, but maybe it was that the owner died, or his wife died.  She knows everyone there.


----------



## jjsmommy99

sockgirl77 said:


> OMFG. That's wtf they make doggy bags for.



sorry I don't clean my plate.


----------



## jjsmommy99

red_explorer said:


> I think Dunes closed up for good last Fall.



Oh no! My dad is going to be dissapointed.  Are you sure? and why?


----------



## red_explorer

Check above-  I called my mom, and it was one of the owners died, but the restaurant is still open.


----------



## sccrmommy

The Froggy Dog!!!!  It's in Salvo, just past Waves.  It's a family restaurant but at night they have the bar and kareoke!!!  I was skeptical the first time we went, but my WHOLE family had so much fun we went back 3 nights in a row!


----------



## red_explorer

jjsmommy99 said:


> Did a paper at UMD about Isabel.  Very interesting and unbelievable at the level of damage done.  Especially the damage that isn't visable to the eye.



600 out of 900 buildings in the town of Kitty Hawk suffered some to moderate damage!


----------



## KWAK

sockgirl77 said:


> I worked at the Ralph Lauren Outlet my senior year of high school. Loved it. Employees get 50% off. I got so many shirts for $5.00. I hit that place every time I go down there.



First stop is the Coach Outlet though!!


----------



## sockgirl77

HalfAngel said:


> First stop is the Coach Outlet though!!



I do not carry a purse.


----------



## KWAK

sockgirl77 said:


> I do not carry a purse.



They have more than just purses!!  You can get a diaper bag!  Um. . . do they sell those there??  Not sure, but I know Coach makes 'em!

Last year I got a suede coat from the Wilson's Outlet for $30!!!  That was my bargain of last year!


----------



## jjsmommy99

I love watching the storms come over the ocean.  It's awesome.  Sit on the porch with a beer and watch it.


----------



## jetmonkey

I like watching the pelicans.


----------



## jjsmommy99

jetmonkey said:


> I like watching the pelicans.



they like cheetos you know.


----------



## sockgirl77

HalfAngel said:


> They have more than just purses!!  You can get a diaper bag!  Um. . . do they sell those there??  Not sure, but I know Coach makes 'em!
> 
> Last year I got a suede coat from the Wilson's Outlet for $30!!!  That was my bargain of last year!



Nope. I do not need a diaper bag either. I'd rather carry my Evenflo one from Target that I got 2 babies ago.


----------



## jjsmommy99

sockgirl77 said:


> Nope. I do not need a diaper bag either. I'd rather carry my Evenflo one from Target that I got 2 babies ago.



do you carry your wallet on a chain?  (sorry, had to)


----------



## toppick08

jjsmommy99 said:


> do you carry your wallet on a chain?  (sorry, had to)



.I do.....


----------



## sockgirl77

jjsmommy99 said:


> do you carry your wallet on a chain?  (sorry, had to)



Eew. No. I have a wallet that I carry when I need it. For the most part, my money stays in my back pocket along with my license when I go out. And there's no pickpocket in this world that could touch my butt without me knowing. My jeans are uber tight and my butt is uber sensitive.


----------



## jjsmommy99

sockgirl77 said:


> Eew. No. I have a wallet that I carry when I need it. For the most part, my money stays in my back pocket along with my license when I go out. And there's no pickpocket in this world that could touch my butt without me knowing. My jeans are uber tight and my butt is uber sensitive.



uber gross. tmi


----------



## sockgirl77

jjsmommy99 said:


> uber gross. tmi



How is that gross? I'm highly ticklish too. Is that gross too?


----------



## jjsmommy99

sockgirl77 said:


> How is that gross? I'm highly ticklish too. Is that gross too?



no and yes


----------



## sockgirl77

jjsmommy99 said:


> no and yes



Then maybe you should be able to eat off of the kids' menu.


----------



## jjsmommy99

sockgirl77 said:


> Then maybe you should be able to eat off of the kids' menu.



I do and I love it.  Perfect portions.  I like to order off it and then get a beer.


----------



## jetmonkey

jjsmommy99 said:


> I do and I love it.  Perfect portions.  I like to order off it and then get a beer.


You sound hot.


----------



## nachomama

jetmonkey said:


> You sound hot.



:cheapdate:


----------



## jjsmommy99

jetmonkey said:


> You sound hot.



sure am


----------



## jetmonkey

jjsmommy99 said:


> sure am


What made you name your kid JJ?


----------



## sockgirl77

jetmonkey said:


> What made you name your kid JJ?



Because he's Dyn-O-Mite!


----------



## jjsmommy99

jetmonkey said:


> What made you name your kid JJ?



it's my cat, I have no kids


----------



## jetmonkey

sockgirl77 said:


> Because he's Dyn-O-Mite!


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## jetmonkey

jjsmommy99 said:


> it's my cat, I have no kids


What made you name your cat JJ?


----------



## Pete

jetmonkey said:


> What made you name your cat JJ?



Maybe it is a nick name for "Kit Dynomite!"


----------



## jjsmommy99

jetmonkey said:


> What made you name your cat JJ?



I just looked into her precious eyes and it came to me  

(it's a nickname for her that stuck)


----------



## jetmonkey

jjsmommy99 said:


> I just looked into her precious eyes and it came to me
> 
> (it's a nickname for her that stuck)


Is that your cat in your avatar?


----------



## jjsmommy99

jetmonkey said:


> Is that your cat in your avatar?



no, but it looks just like her


----------



## sockgirl77

jetmonkey said:


> That's what I was thinking.



Years ago, I saw a tag that said Dang JJ. I laughed so hard. That was great.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

jjsmommy99 said:


> I do and I love it.  Perfect portions.  I like to order off it and then get a beer.



I would not serve anyone off of the kids menu and then ALSO get them alcohol.  If they can't handle ordering a full meal then they shouldn't be able to get a beverage that will fill them up more.   God I would hate you if I owned a restaurant


----------



## sockgirl77

pcjohnnyb said:


> I would not serve anyone off of the kids menu and then ALSO get them alcohol.  If they can't handle ordering a full meal then they shouldn't be able to get a beverage that will fill them up more.   God I would hate you if I owned a restaurant



She could atleast order off of the senior menu. Honestly, I've never seen anything other than grilled cheese, hot dogs, burgers, fish sticks, and mac and cheese on kids' menus so why bother. I'm not going to a restaurant to eat that crap. I'll make it at home for a buck.


----------



## nachomama

sockgirl77 said:


> She could atleast order off of the senior menu. Honestly, I've never seen anything other than grilled cheese, hot dogs, burgers, fish sticks, and mac and cheese on kids' menus so why bother. I'm not going to a restaurant to eat that crap. I'll make it at home for a buck.



Chicken tenders!


----------



## vraiblonde

pcjohnnyb said:


> I would not serve anyone off of the kids menu and then ALSO get them alcohol.  If they can't handle ordering a full meal then they shouldn't be able to get a beverage that will fill them up more.



Food Nazi.  

I typically eat about half my meal in a restaurant because the portions are so huge.  Frequently I will have a beer or eight or ten to go along with my half meal.  If they ever had something besides chicken nuggets on the kids menu, that's what I would order from.  I fail to see why that should be a problem.


----------



## sockgirl77

nachomama said:


> Chicken tenders!



Oh yeah, those too.


----------



## nachomama

vraiblonde said:


> Food Nazi.
> 
> I typically eat about half my meal in a restaurant because the portions are so huge.  Frequently I will have a beer or eight or ten to go along with my half meal.  If they ever had something besides chicken nuggets on the kids menu, that's what I would order from.  I fail to see why that should be a problem.



I agree.  Everytime I go out to eat, I take half of my meal home with me.  Most of the time I won't even order the salad, and stay away from the bread, so I have only my meal and possibly an appetizer.  I can not eat all day, and still not be able to eat all my dinner.


----------



## jetmonkey

Chris Rock: How much for a order of ribs?
Bartender: $2.50
Chris Rock: $2.50? How many ribs come in an order?
Bartender: Ah...about 5.
Chris Rock: So...each rib is about 50 cent?
Bartender: Yeah...that's about right
Chris Rock: Well I'll have one rib
Bartender: Okay, one order of ribs
Chris Rock: No...no, no, I mean 'one rib'
Bartender:...One rib?
Chris Rock: I sure am hungry
Bartender: Ah...make that 'one rib'....
Chef: Aw...'one rib'....? Geez...
Bartender: You want anything else with that?
Chris Rock: How much is a soda?
Bartender: A dollar
Chris Rock: Aw come on man...be easy on a brother
okay, I'm make a deal with ya, just pour it into a 
glass and I'll take a lil' sip for 15 cents.
Bartender:....my glasses cost more than 15 centers...
Chris Rock: Okay, #### the cup, pour it into my
had for a dime
Bartender: LISTEN YOU LITTLE GEASY-HAIR JERI CURL,
YOU PAY ME AND GET THE HELL OUTTA MY BAR
Chris Rock: Got change for a hundred?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

vraiblonde said:


> Food Nazi.
> 
> I typically eat about half my meal in a restaurant because the portions are so huge.  Frequently I will have a beer or eight or ten to go along with my half meal.  If they ever had something besides chicken nuggets on the kids menu, that's what I would order from.  I fail to see why that should be a problem.





I don't understand you folks.  They make specific boxes JUST for this purpose.  It is called a "carry-OUT box".    I don't usually eat my whole meal either, because I am now under the mentality of "why stuff yourself when you can eat a second meal later", but I still order off the adult menu :shrug:

ONLY time I order off the kids menu is if for some reason I'm feeling NOTHING else on the outback menu and it is being ordered to-go...then I order two chicken tender meals because one isn't enough 

Ya'll can do as you please, and as stated in another thread...I was just giving JJ a hard time...but I seriously wouldn't let anyone order off both the kids menu and the alcohol menu if it were my restaurant


----------



## toppick08

vraiblonde said:


> Food Nazi.
> 
> I typically eat about half my meal in a restaurant because the portions are so huge. * Frequently I will have a beer or eight or ten *to go along with my half meal.  If they ever had something besides chicken nuggets on the kids menu, that's what I would order from.  I fail to see why that should be a problem.


----------



## vraiblonde

pcjohnnyb said:


> They make specific boxes JUST for this purpose.  It is called a "carry-OUT box".



Think, Pooh, think.  How long do you think it takes me to drink my beer or eight or ten?  So now my leftovers have been sitting and are gathering the ptomaine.   So I'll end up having to throw it out, and that's wasted food, and there are children starving in Burma <-- I know this because my Mom told me.


----------



## sockgirl77

vraiblonde said:


> Think, Pooh, think.  How long do you think it takes me to drink my beer or eight or ten?  So now my leftovers have been sitting and are gathering the ptomaine.   So I'll end up having to throw it out, and that's wasted food, and there are children starving in Burma <-- I know this because my Mom told me.



You're just upset because you can't order off the kiddie menu with your cigarette hanging out of your mouth anymore, aren't you?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

vraiblonde said:


> Think, Pooh, think.  How long do you think it takes me to drink my beer or eight or ten?  So now my leftovers have been sitting and are gathering the ptomaine.   So I'll end up having to throw it out, and that's wasted food, and there are children starving in Burma <-- I know this because my Mom told me.



Get an appetizer?  :shrug:    You actually sit there through 10 drinks and don't have a desire to finish your food?  You ma'am, differ greatly from me in your eating/drinking practices.  



sockgirl77 said:


> You're just upset because you can't order off the kiddie menu with your cigarette hanging out of your mouth anymore, aren't you?


----------



## pcjohnnyb

This interests me now though.  Do these restaurants that supposedly let you order off the kiddie menu allow you to do it while sitting at the bar?  I think everytime I go out to eat now I'm going to see which restaurants will allow me to order off the kiddie menu and then when the server fetches it for me I'm going to tell them that it was just an experiment, but then also add like a dollar to their already good tip    Whatcha think?


----------



## sockgirl77

pcjohnnyb said:


> This interests me now though.  Do these restaurants that supposedly let you order off the kiddie menu allow you to do it while sitting at the bar?  I think everytime I go out to eat now I'm going to see which restaurants will allow me to order off the kiddie menu and then when the server fetches it for me I'm going to tell them that it was just an experiment, but then also add like a dollar to their already good tip    Whatcha think?



Most restaurants do not even let an adult order off of the kiddie menu. I was not very hungry on Friday night so date and I split an apetizer sampler and had a couple of drinks. Well, I had wine and he had beer. I didn't overeat and didn't need a doggy bag.


----------



## meangirl

sccrmommy said:


> The Froggy Dog!!!! It's in Salvo, just past Waves. It's a family restaurant but at night they have the bar and kareoke!!! I was skeptical the first time we went, but my WHOLE family had so much fun we went back 3 nights in a row!


 
We love The Froggy Dog too! Lots of fun there.


----------



## MMDad

vraiblonde said:


> there are children starving in Burma <-- I know this because my Mom told me.



Not any more. The cyclone killed them all.


----------



## jetmonkey

MMDad said:


> Not any more. The cyclone killed them all.


Thank goodness, the thought of them starving would have kept me up tonight.


----------



## BS Gal

vraiblonde said:


> Food Nazi.
> 
> I typically eat about half my meal in a restaurant because the portions are so huge.  Frequently I will have a beer or eight or ten to go along with my half meal.  If they ever had something besides chicken nuggets on the kids menu, that's what I would order from.  I fail to see why that should be a problem.



I usually eat an appetizer for dinner when we go out.  I can't do big meals.


----------



## Agee

jetmonkey said:


> Thank goodness, the thought of them starving would have kept me up tonight.


 


Now I've got time for my Rubic's Cube!

Seriously, take some time with your family, significant other, date, Ho and head down to this area. If you're resourseful, you'll have a great time!


----------



## vraiblonde

jetmonkey said:


> Thank goodness, the thought of them starving would have kept me up tonight.





Airgasm said:


> Now I've got time for my Rubic's Cube!



:snort:  You people are evil!


----------



## jjsmommy99

Exactly! Why order a big meal when you are not going to eat it?  No sense in wasting food.  Re-heated restaraunt food is not even that great!  When I go to Outback its 2 tall ones and kiddy chicken fingers! Just enough!


----------



## sockgirl77

jjsmommy99 said:


> Exactly! Why order a big meal when you are not going to eat it?  No sense in wasting food.  Re-heated restaraunt food is not even that great!  When I go to Outback its 2 tall ones and kiddy chicken fingers! Just enough!



Don't they have chicken fingers on the appetizer menu?


----------



## jjsmommy99

sockgirl77 said:


> Don't they have chicken fingers on the appetizer menu?



I don't think so.  Plus you get fries with the chicken tenders on the kids menu.  It is acutally a pretty large portion based on other kids menu items at other places.  Plus with the bread they serve, that is just the right amount of food.


----------



## nachomama

jetmonkey said:


> Thank goodness, the thought of them starving would have kept me up tonight.


----------



## vraiblonde

jjsmommy99 said:


> I don't think so.  Plus you get fries with the chicken tenders on the kids menu.



I think they do have them as an appetizer but it's like you said - you get fries with the kids meal.

What's the big deal whether someone orders an appetizer or off the kids menu?  Are the control issues that strong that it's a problem of some sort?


----------



## jjsmommy99

vraiblonde said:


> I think they do have them as an appetizer but it's like you said - you get fries with the kids meal.
> 
> What's the big deal whether someone orders an appetizer or off the kids menu?  Are the control issues that strong that it's a problem of some sort?



I'm not sure but some have a problem with it.  THe kid's portions are perfect size, and why spend money on something I am not going to eat.  It's not like my mom will be there forcing me to eat my dinner.


----------



## jjsmommy99

jjsmommy99 said:


> I'm not sure but some have a problem with it.  THe kid's portions are perfect size, and why spend money on something I am not going to eat.  It's not like my mom will be there forcing me to eat my dinner.



sometimes at Outback, a server will charge you $2 extra for ordering off the kids menu.  Only had that happen one time....and that was a minus $2 off their tip!


----------



## sockgirl77

jjsmommy99 said:


> sometimes at Outback, a server will charge you $2 extra for ordering off the kids menu.  Only had that happen one time....and that was a minus $2 off their tip!



Why take it out of the server because she's doing her job? It's probably the restaurant policy.


----------



## jjsmommy99

sockgirl77 said:


> Why take it out of the server because she's doing her job? It's probably the restaurant policy.



Not stated anywhere and never had it happened before.  Maybe they pocketed the $2 because they were bitter that someone couldn't eat a full-sized portion? Maybe it was you!


----------



## BS Gal

Dear Vrai:

Please add to the list of people I previously sent you, "jjsmommy99."  I think I'm up to three now.


----------



## jjsmommy99

BS Gal said:


> Dear Vrai:
> 
> Please add to the list of people I previously sent you, "jjsmommy99."  I think I'm up to three now.



????


----------



## jjsmommy99

Anyway, does anybody remember Kitty Hawk Pizza?  It was so good, but now it has changed.  What about the Mexican Restaurants? La Fogata, and Los Gatos.  All pretty good.


----------



## sockgirl77

jjsmommy99 said:


> Anyway, does anybody remember Kitty Hawk Pizza?  It was so good, but now it has changed.  What about the Mexican Restaurants? La Fogata, and Los Gatos.  All pretty good.



La Fogata's was awesome. Best fried ice cream and enchaladas I've ever had.


----------



## jjsmommy99

sockgirl77 said:


> La Fogata's was awesome. Best fried ice cream and enchaladas I've ever had.



Yea the fried ice cream was awesome.  I remember when ChiChi's in Clinton was there.  Their's was good too.  I can't wait to go to OBX this year.  A well needed relaxing vacation.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

jjsmommy99 said:


> sometimes at Outback, a server will charge you $2 extra for ordering off the kids menu.  Only had that happen one time....and that was a minus $2 off their tip!





sockgirl77 said:


> Why take it out of the server because she's doing her job? It's probably the restaurant policy.



Yeah...you're really not doing anything to help your case for not being a spoiled ##### here :shrug:  Taking something out on the server for your inability to order off the proper menu is just effed up.



jjsmommy99 said:


> Not stated anywhere and never had it happened before.  Maybe they pocketed the $2 because they were bitter that someone couldn't eat a full-sized portion? Maybe it was you!



I hope they did :shrug:  But I doubt this was the case.  I'm sure the manager told them to charge you more


----------



## jjsmommy99

pcjohnnyb said:


> Yeah...you're really not doing anything to help your case for not being a spoiled ##### here :shrug:  Taking something out on the server for your inability to order off the proper menu is just effed up.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they did :shrug:  But I doubt this was the case.  I'm sure the manager told them to charge you more



Spoiled because I can't eat that much? You, sir, seriously?


----------



## sockgirl77

jjsmommy99 said:


> Spoiled because I can't eat that much? You, sir, seriously?



Spoiled because if you do not get your way you take it out on the server who has nothing to do with the prices.


----------



## jjsmommy99

sockgirl77 said:


> Spoiled because if you do not get your way you take it out on the server who has nothing to do with the prices.



$2 increase not stated on the menu....therefore how do I know if this person is being honest?  The tip was still well over 15%.  I'm pretty sure that he/she didn't go hungry that week.


----------



## sockgirl77

jjsmommy99 said:


> $2 increase not stated on the menu....therefore how do I know if this person is being honest?  The tip was still well over 15%.  I'm pretty sure that he/she didn't go hungry that week.



You think that he/she just made it up as you ordered? If there was a question, you say, "it doesn't say that on the menu". Not take it out on the damn innocent server. Oh wait, it probably doesn't state that adults can order off the damn kiddie side of the menu either.


----------



## jjsmommy99

sockgirl77 said:


> You think that he/she just made it up as you ordered? If there was a question, you say, "it doesn't say that on the menu". Not take it out on the damn innocent server. Oh wait, it probably doesn't state that adults can order off the damn kiddie side of the menu either.



You act like I went totally nuts on her.  Seriously, come on.  Why do you have such a problem with me eating off the kids menu? It's really not that big of a deal.


----------



## sockgirl77

jjsmommy99 said:


> You act like I went totally nuts on her.  Seriously, come on.  Why do you have such a problem with me eating off the kids menu? It's really not that big of a deal.



I have a problem with you robbing the server out of their earned tip. I mean, dayum, that's a half a gallon of gas.


----------



## jjsmommy99

sockgirl77 said:


> I have a problem with you robbing the server out of their earned tip. I mean, dayum, that's a half a gallon of gas.



Ok Ok....this could go on forever.....you win.  You can come pick up the $2 and give it to them if you want.


----------



## sockgirl77

jjsmommy99 said:


> Ok Ok....this could go on forever.....you win.  You can come pick up the $2 and give it to them if you want.



You're the one that messed up. Get off of your cheap ass and do it yourself.


----------



## jjsmommy99

sockgirl77 said:


> You're the one that messed up. Get off of your cheap ass and do it yourself.



wow....are you always this snippy?  Always on the offense I see.  Take a break, enjoy life.


----------



## sockgirl77

jjsmommy99 said:


> wow....are you always this snippy?  Always on the offense I see.  Take a break, enjoy life.



Yes and I enjoy my life.


----------



## jjsmommy99

sockgirl77 said:


> Yes and I enjoy my life.



Your combative nature makes me think otherwise.


----------



## sockgirl77

jjsmommy99 said:


> Your combative nature makes me think otherwise.



I have 3 of the most wonderful and adorable children in the world. I totally enjoy my life.


----------



## jjsmommy99

sockgirl77 said:


> I have 3 of the most wonderful and adorable children in the world. I totally enjoy my life.



That's nice....then why do you feel that it is your duty to jump in everyone's ####?  I see that you just don't do it to me but to everyone!

CHILL OUT!


----------



## sockgirl77

jjsmommy99 said:


> That's nice....then why do you feel that it is your duty to jump in everyone's ####?  I see that you just don't do it to me but to everyone!
> 
> CHILL OUT!



You annoy me. That makes it my duty.


----------



## nachomama

sockgirl77 said:


> You annoy me. That makes it my duty.



Down girl.  Don't make me put the shock collar back on you.


----------



## pcjohnnyb

nachomama said:


> Down girl.  Don't make me put the shock collar back on you.



...kinky...


----------



## jjsmommy99

sockgirl77 said:


> You annoy me. That makes it my duty.



Why thank you.  A lot of people must annoy you.  Short temper?  Anger management could help you out with that.


----------



## surfer1

jjsmommy99 said:


> What's your favorite place to go in the Outter Banks?



Back to OBX!! We always stay on Hatteras Island. Love the beautiful view as you cross the Bonner bridge at Oregon Inlet crossing to the island. Love the Hatteras lighthouse. Hate where it is moved, but know it had to be done! We have lately stayed in the village of Frisco. Water calmer and clearer. It is just north of where Isabelle breached Hwy 12. Best food is having a gas grill and eating local seafood! If your cottage doesn't have one you can rent one from Ocean Atlantic Rentals. The cheapest and best deal is a mom and pop seafood store just south of Robertsons General Store in hatteras village. You will see a sign and turn left. Risky business is good too!! There is one in avon and hatteras. Ask for beth's homemade smoked tuna spread. If she doesn't have any she will make it up for you for the next day! Great after the beach on crackers with beer or wine!! We load up! We also enjoy SOBX(southern outer banks) Emerald Isle. Has small Palmetto trees and makes you feel real like you are in the caribbean. Have fun!


----------



## StrawberryGal

Bump


Anyone went to OBX this year for vacation?


----------



## nicole_M

StrawberryGal said:


> Bump
> 
> 
> Anyone went to OBX this year for vacation?



We leave for OBX on Saturday morning


----------



## BadGirl

We go next month.


----------



## sockgirl77

nachomama said:


> Down girl.  Don't make me put the shock collar back on you.



I just saw this post.


----------



## BuddyLee

nicole_M said:


> We leave for OBX on Saturday morning


I'm going on Friday.


----------

